# How to send Flash Animations via emails?



## Nooruddin (Aug 17, 2005)

I have lots of Flash animations for various festivals and occasions, but I cant email it to a friends, tried one time but it didnt opened, tried to send it by converting it to Gif but the file becomes so big that it becomes difficult to upload and if uploaded it takes lots of time to download. Is there any way  I can send flash animation through email?


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 17, 2005)

hey man very simple
just attach the .swf file !!!!!!!!!! from the attachement button !!!!!!!

u r done


----------

